# My friends LOVED these!



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

I knitted these up for some of my girlfriends & they just about fell over with delight when they put them on!http://rewindknits.wordpress.com/2010/01/18/pattern-convertable-center-row-lace-headband-neck-warmer/


----------



## Stitchtogether (Jan 22, 2012)

I just had someone ask for something like this. Thank you


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

They re quite easy to whip up! I had a hard time with the YO P but once I figured out what that meant it was easy sailing!


Stitchtogether said:


> I just had someone ask for something like this. Thank you


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

Oh & it's fun to find buttons!


Stitchtogether said:


> I just had someone ask for something like this. Thank you


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

I just get a blank page!!! Forget I said that its now come up.


----------



## LilyRose (Mar 9, 2012)

vershi said:


> I just get a blank page!!! Forget I said that its now come up.


Haha, the exact same thing happened to me!


----------



## bichon (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tatter (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you, what a unique pattern.


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

We were at a workshop a few months ago a college kid was wearing one. Promptly a group of staff members asked me how long to make them one and started calling out color. I am just going to tell them they have to provide the yarn and the button and then we'll talk! LOL


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I have made this as well and everyone loves it.


----------



## Ronique (Jan 5, 2013)

Had no trouble with the link. A lovely idea for gifts.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, I love this one!


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you. I've downloaded it for later.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

I started another one last night So far I have made them all in a solid color.. Would it look, not sure what the word is....If I used a verigated yarn?


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Where did you find the pattern? I cant seem to see where to download it.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

I got it of of ravelry I think I put head warmers in the search.


ptspraker said:


> Where did you find the pattern? I cant seem to see where to download it.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

http://rewindknits.files.wordpress.com/2010/01/center-row-lace-headband-print-friendly.pdf does this work?


ptspraker said:


> Where did you find the pattern? I cant seem to see where to download it.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes MMG the second link works - THANKS! This looks like it will be a good one in several types of yarn/colors, including variegated.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Got It!!!! Thank you so much, MMG. I seem to be addicted to pattern as much as yarn. LOL


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

I hear ya on that sista! I am NOT letting myself buy more yarn, but feel that if I'm going to use my yarn I need to have a great pattern for it 


ptspraker said:


> Got It!!!! Thank you so much, MMG. I seem to be addicted to pattern as much as yarn. LOL


----------



## Karzie (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern link. My line-up of patterns to try this year is already reaching toward 2020 and it's only January. I'm going to have to move this one to the front of the line.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

If you are making them for certain people it's kinda fun to find buttons that are special to each person.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Love it! Thanks.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Fabulous! It would do double duty for me while riding the motorcycle with my DH. Keep the wind off my neck, pull it up over my helmet hair when getting off the bike.
Thanks for sharing,


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

Great idea!


dagmargrubaugh said:


> Fabulous! It would do double duty for me while riding the motorcycle with my DH. Keep the wind off my neck, pull it up over my helmet hair when getting off the bike.
> Thanks for sharing,


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you for pattern


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Kerry Anne said:


> Thank you. I've downloaded it for later.


Me, too.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

This is great. I love that it's a 2fer. I have a friend who wants an ear warmer so I'll make this. Thankyou.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

I've cast on with some lovely yarn from Hobby Lobby. I will be sure to post the pictures when I am done,


----------



## wanda.jelus (Dec 31, 2011)

I had a hard time too. If you go down the page, right above the "back view" picture, you will see a "Download" link. Good Luck!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

looks comfy!


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Great. Thanks.

Pzoe


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

Oh yes, please do!


dagmargrubaugh said:


> I've cast on with some lovely yarn from Hobby Lobby. I will be sure to post the pictures when I am done,


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

